# 80, 90, 100% cure?



## Neil1427 (Jul 18, 2008)

I would love to hear you thoughts on...

I've only recently found the accurate diagnosis of my illness (DP), rather than General Anxiety Disorder, which is pretty close ?. 
I've been fighting mine off slowly (distraction, etc..) and using SSRI's which are working. I've come from being unable to communicate and freaking out every 2 mins (24hr panic attacks), to now 3 years later a good job and now looking to travel and see old friends in Aus.

My anxiety is based around, not being ones best, example, saying the wrong thing or not just not thinking clearly enough to be who i know i could be, and a full relapse.

I love to read that we can fight our way back to a full fix, which i feel im closing in on with a 80% recovery to date. However my concern is that many people, including myself always refer to a high percentage fix but never cured/resolved. This may well be because the people who make it dont come back to keep talking about their 100% cure, or is this an 'illusion' of nearly resolving it something else we create??

This illness exists because we are aware of it... True irony!


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

What medication are you taking?


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

I second that question...which SSRI has helped?!


----------

